# NOS System



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

I did a search, yet to see if anybody has added NOS, and will everything hold with even a smaller set up. Mighty car mods did a NOS install on a stock Honda S2000 I believe, and it seemed fine, but with an already boosted engine, would it be fine to still do it with out doing harm.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

An S2000 is not a Cruze. 

I cannot recommend a nos on anything but a hand built and blueprinted engine.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

bsb2001ca said:


> I did a search, yet to see if anybody has added NOS, and will everything hold with even a smaller set up. Mighty car mods did a NOS install on a stock Honda S2000 I believe, and it seemed fine, but with an already boosted engine, would it be fine to still do it with out doing harm.


Nos is just another method for adding boost. I have been thinking about this as well. I would think to run safely with the stock turbo you would either need to upgrade the Pistons or tune for less boost (turbo) when spraying nos. Maybe even design some system to spray the nos up until a certain boost pressure has been reached. This would be handy if installing a larger turbo. 


Anything is possible, it's a matter of how much work and money you are willing to put in.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

like all mods its at your own risk. sure you could do a NOS system and you may do it 100% correct, you also have to remember this is a economy engine not a performance oriented. we have had piston failures at factory power levels and replaced under warranty. it may survive just fine it may blow within 3 seconds. it all depends on luck and how much past the safety limited threshold is.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

DDMWorks sells a nos kit for the sonic 1.4l and 1.8l


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

E-bay


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

While I don't know that I would run N2O on a Cruze Diesel, diesel's in general LOVE nitrous and run very well with laughing gas. It is much different than running it on a gas engine!!!



Tomko said:


> An S2000 is not a Cruze.
> 
> I cannot recommend a nos on anything but a hand built and blueprinted engine.


----------

